# Anyone else from Buffalo area???



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been on the board now for a few weeks and I have yet to see anyone else from the Buffalo, NY area.

That is certainly disappointing as I would love to have a Western NY area herf at some point. Maybe this thread will bring some of you Buffalonians out of the wood work. :w


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I grew up there and go back to visit once in a while - still have family there. AAlmeter is from there as well, and I believe Heartpumper has ties.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Yep...live about three minutes from Virgil Ave Tobacconist


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Yep...live about three minutes from Virgil Ave Tobacconist


No kidding. I live about 5 minutes away from there.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Im about 3 blocks from St Joes, right on the Kenmore border


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Im about 3 blocks from St Joes, right on the Kenmore border


Are you going to the Macanudo Bus event at Virgil on Saturday?


----------

